# Changing Time Machine settings...



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey all,

I've had my Time Machine backup working beautifully for a while now, but there were some file folders I didn't want backed up when I first started using it, so I added them to the exclude list in Time Machine preferences. Now, when I go back in to the preferences, I am unable to remove them from the exclude list. All the files/folders in the list are greyed out.

I have tried adding new folders to the list, and then removing them, and this seems to work. I just can't remove older folders from the exclude list.

Anyone know how to remedy this?


----------

